# Mubarak



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÊÏåæÑ ÇáÍÇáÉ ÇáÕÍíÉ áÜ"ãÈÇÑß".. æ"ÇáãÚÇÏì ÇáÚÓßÑì" íÓÊÚÏ áÇÓÊÞÈÇáå

Mubarak's health has, evidently, taken a significant turn for the worse and he's being moved from Tora prison.

Timing is everything.


----------

